# Tiny tiny tattoos



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know what it is about itty bitty tattoos, but it seems like that's all girls want lately is these teeny tiny little things. Lol the snaller you go the more detail you loose and lines get really tricky. If you make them too big it can ruin the whole tattoo, and trying to color, much less layer color in something so small isn't such an easy task. Anyways here's the itty bitty tattoos I did yesterday.


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

nice work but I'm not sure I understand the meaning, the key would fit the lock when she has her hands out like a begger.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's suppose to represent the key to her heart, although I'm not exactly sure why she wanted it on her hands.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I have a little one. I got lips on my hip but they look awful. I'm a tattooaholic. I'm getting ready to start a sleeve on my left arm. I'm excited!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I have a little one. I got lips on my hip but they look awful. I'm a tattooaholic. I'm getting ready to start a sleeve on my left arm. I'm excited!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sweet. My left was my first sleeve too . I still need some coloring in on it but it's pretty close to done.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Sweet. My left was my first sleeve too . I still need some coloring in on it but it's pretty close to done.


I'm left handed lol so I do left everything first. I'm gonna have it all lilies and butterfly's since my daughters name is Liliana 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Krystal I want a decent sized wrap around side/back piece done if you ever get your rear up to WA. ;p


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I know what I want for my first tattoo, and its small but not this small. I will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I think I know what I want for my first tattoo, and its small but not this small. I will post a pic when I get home.


Yay, first tattoo! Careful, they're like crack, or maybe potato chips. you can't have just one


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Lol yes there very addictive!!!! I have 7 an am about to start on a sleeve myself yay!!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I think I know what I want for my first tattoo, and its small but not this small. I will post a pic when I get home.


So addictive! I got my first one and a month later got my second lol. I've been itching for another just waiting for everything to be right for me to get one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very addictive! Can't wait to add more. I want my Star Trek Com Badge we already have played, plus a Scorpio one some where. I also want to have Crixus and Xena done on my calf, jumping up my leg for a ball/toy. I want an APBT tramp stamp too once my weight is where I want it. Fat girls don't need tramp stamps LMAO!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very addictive! Can't wait to add more. I want my Star Trek Com Badge we already have played, plus a Scorpio one some where. I also want to have Crixus and Xena done on my calf, jumping up my leg for a ball/toy. I want an APBT tramp stamp too once my weight is where I want it. Fat girls don't need tramp stamps LMAO!


:rofl: LOL your funny! but yeah the Crixus and Xena one will be good!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

here's my design... but i have to think about what color for a tattoo.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweetness guys. I need to get on it and start traveling


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

totally NOT addictive for me, ugh one and I'm done! lol I don't get hand or face tattoo's. how do you keep a straight face Krystal when people ask you for stupid shit?? lol And key to your heart and its through your hand? WTF??? lol


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

kg420 said:


> It's suppose to represent the key to her heart, although I'm not exactly sure why she wanted it on her hands.


Very true about putting it on the hands xo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just smile and wave boys......smile and wave lol. I do try to talk sense into people because A. This will be on you forever , and B. it's not something you should just pick randomly, but my job is to make the customer happy however lame of an idea it may be  lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ames said:


> totally NOT addictive for me, ugh one and I'm done! lol I don't get hand or face tattoo's. how do you keep a straight face Krystal when people ask you for stupid shit?? lol And key to your heart and its through your hand? WTF??? lol


One of my best friends had a rule: no tattoos that can be seen while wearing a wedding dress. She has since broken that rule but for people who have to work in a more professional atmosphere it is a good rule of thumb. I have 4 tattoos so far and none can be seen while I am in my work attire. Although, the one on my ankle could be seen if I wore skirts/dresses EVER but I don't dress that way for work - pretty sure my co-workers would faint if I showed up in a dress, hehe.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Just smile and wave boys......smile and wave lol. I do try to talk sense into people because A. This will be on you forever , and B. it's not something you should just pick randomly, but my job is to make the customer happy however lame of an idea it may be  lol


I've been contemplating my next tattoo now for a few years. I haven't had new ink since my 24th birthday - so about 7.5 years. Mostly it's been due to lack of $$$. Even though the tat I've wanted seems to be growing in popularity lately (cherry blossoms) I still want it because it has meaning for me (fragility/shortness of life).

Like Holly though, I want to get my body in shape before I get it because I plan on having it wrap from my back and up my side.


----------



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

I got my first tattoo when I graduated from grad school in 2009. It's in the middle of my back and it's a koi fish swimming up my back, with 4 waves of water "pushing" it along. Koi represent perseverance (which I had to have a lot of to get through both my undergrad and grad degrees with 3 kids, one of who have special needs!) and the 4 waves represent my husband and 3 kids "pushing" me the whole way.

I really want another one and I know exactly what I want, but I can't decide where to put it. I want a landscape of autumn trees inside a round wooden frame in memory of my dad, who loved to hike and camp in the Adirondacks. But, since it's going to be detailed, I can't figure out a good place to put it. Can't have it in a place that will sag and I want it someplace I can see it, but not too obvious because I'm a teacher....I was thinking foot maybe......

Tattoos are definitely addictive though!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The bigger you go the more detail you'll lose you if your wanting a nice detailed piece the foot probably isn't the best option. If your worried about work and want it covered but still able to see it maybe the outside of your thigh. 

I'm gunna be tattooing forever and I don't see myself doing much else so I'm not worried about what I have where and if I can cover it lol. I think I crossed that line when I got the side of my neck done lol. I do have a few rules I won't break, no tattooing of the face, and no Boobie tattoos. I might do something from collar bone to collar bone but the one tattoo on the boob thing just looks too trailer parkish to me. I do plan on getting my knuckles and top of my hands done soon too


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Small works shows how good the artist is.... my best friend had a cross free handed under his eye and its amazing. It has white tips and a ghost outline around the whole thing. Ive checked out the tattoos in ypur gallery. Theyre pretty good. Your ouline on this specific piece isnt even and smooth and seems shaky. (Just an obsevation) Tattooing is extremely hard and I envy anyone who is talented at it. I have plenty of bad tattoos that need covered or reworked. Luckily enough I have a multiple tattoo magazine featured (and part owner of sailor jerrys estate) and countless award winning artist that does all my work now.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Small ones suck and tend to bleed together and look like shit.
Some artists refuse to give them too small.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

The key is a razor blade?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I need an itty bitty pitty!  And a certain trekkie tat


----------

